# bachmann g scale trolleys



## james bond (Oct 19, 2008)

hello all, I am new to g scale.I just purchased 2 new bachmann starter sets and they run very well with the new drive systems. my question is ,do the new bachmann trolleys have good drives on them. thanks for the help


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I know some folks have had problems with the drive system when using on a reversing section of track. May want to check out Aristo new PCC car when it arrives. Later RJD


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Have a couple of the older Bachmann cars. The drives are just OK if you're running occasionally -- like under the Christmas tree. I modified one to take an Aristocraft brick; the other I'll run until the motor falls apart then deal with it. The awaited PCC cars are going to be a tad more expensive than the BAchmann cars, and of course represent an entirely different modeling era.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I added the USA power brick to the trolley. 
Mu'd 2 together for track power and they run very smooth.


----------



## james bond (Oct 19, 2008)

thanks for all of your ideas, the new pcc car looks good and its not that much more than the bachmann trolley


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I have one with a Playmobile brick.


----------

